# New to pellet smoking



## bajajohn (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi,

I started smoking on a cos last year and have had difficult time controlling temps.  I have decided to get a pellet smoker.  I currently have a 36" DCS gas grill, so I will be using the pellet smoker for smoking.  I have narrowed it down to a GMG Jim Bowe or a Yoder 640.  What are your thoughts on those two smokers.  I live in northern California.  Thanks for your comments.  John


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 14, 2012)

bajajohn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I started smoking on a cos last year and have had difficult time controlling temps.  I have decided to get a pellet smoker.  I currently have a 36" DCS gas grill, so I will be using the pellet smoker for smoking.  I have narrowed it down to a GMG Jim Bowe or a Yoder 640.  What are your thoughts on those two smokers.  I live in northern California.  Thanks for your comments.  John




I used a Traeger for years. Sold it and got a MAK Pellet Grill 100% USA made.

If i was going to get 1 of the 2 you are looking at i would go with the Yoder.

SMOKE ON


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 14, 2012)

Welcome to SMF John!

Would you do us a favor & update your profile to include your location. Thanks!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello John and welcome to SMF - Sounds like Nepas gave you great advice on the smoker


----------



## bajajohn (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the comments.  I really like the MAK 2 star but its out of my price range.  I am leaning towards the Yoder but still open at other options.   John


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 14, 2012)

bajajohn said:


> Thanks for the comments.  I really like the MAK 2 star but its out of my price range.  I am leaning towards the Yoder but still open at other options.   John




I have the MAK II Star #48.....Love it

I did do a demo for MAK at Meadow Creek BBQ last year and the MAK 1 Star is just as good.


----------



## beerbelley (Feb 14, 2012)

Have used a GMG for the past year, great smoker. Holds temps really well. Would recommend this to anyone.


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 15, 2012)

:welcome1:


----------



## sprky (Feb 15, 2012)

to SMF. You have come to the right place for smoking info. This site is loaded with great info just use the search bar at top of page to find what you are looking for. If you can't locate the answer just ask folks here are willing to share there knowledge. I suggest you take  the 5 day e-course on smoking its chuck full of great info.Smoking  5-Day e-Course


----------



## bajajohn (Feb 16, 2012)

Well I decided on getting the GMG Jim Bowe.  I am planning on taking the eclass as some have suggested.  I look forward to reading and hopefully posting some of my results.  Again thanks to all who have posted.   John


----------



## mossymo (Apr 20, 2012)

I missed this thread... Yoder owner here curious if you got the GMG Jim Bowe and what you think of it?


----------



## bajajohn (Apr 20, 2012)

I did get the Jim Bowie.  Its a great unit.  I had a problem with the food getting black.  I called GMG and got Neil.  He was great spent about 30 minutes with me.  Turned out to be operator error.  I wasn't shutting the unit down properly.  I have cooked ribs, salmon, chicken, tritip and Shoulder.  They all turned out great.  This unit has a large smoking chamber.  You can cook a lot of food.  If I had it to over, I would buy it again.  For the money there great.  You won't find better service that GMG.  John


----------

